# What Are Our Favorite Hot Sauces?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2021)

Many of us make our own hot sauces.  But there are so many to choose from on the store shelves.  What are your favorites.  ine in order aare:
1. Tabasco Sauce - Some say it has too much of a vinegar flavor..  Thaat's how I feel about Franks, Trappy's, and louisiana Hot sauce brands.  For me, Tabasco Sauce, original flavor, is just right.
2. Sriracha Sauce - The first time I tried it was in Tacoma, Wa., at a restaurant.  I remember saying tp my youngest daughter, "Why have I never had this before.  It's amazing."  It only comes in second as it is a little too sweet for some things, like tamales.  It's not quite as versatile.  But it's a very close second.
3. Jamaican Hellfire Sauce, Red - Great flavor with good heat, but not os hot as to make your hair fall ou.
4. Wasabi Paste - Intense, instant heat that suprises, delights, and clears your sinuses in seconds.
5. Shrimp Cocktail Sauce - Ketchup and good horseradish, combined in just the right proportions, perfectly compliments shrimp, and so much more.  Try it on a salmon patty. 
6.Dave’s Ghost Pepper Naga Jokia - There's a guy in Sault Sainte Marie, MI. that makes and bottles a hot sauce that tastes almost the same as my own Raging Bull Salsa.  The reason I don't put it at the top is that it's way too hot for most people.  And it's sti;;milder than my 
Raging Bu;;, but has great flavor.

There are other hot sauces that I enjoy, nut those are my tops.  What are your favorites?

Seeega; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Mar 5, 2021)

Many years ago Tobasco was my go to, but can't remember in recent years me buying a bottle of hot sauce. If I need heat in a recipe I'll just whip something up using red chili flakes, cayenne, or any number of dried or fresh chiles in the vitamix with the other flavors that truly compliment the dish.

While I do have some bottled sauces on hand (heinz ketchup, stubbs original, and very teriyaki), most things can just be done better on the fly.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2021)

I posted my Raging Bull Salsa onDC.  People at my old workplace purchased the stuff for $7 a pint.  People here on DC looked at the recipe and told me I was a crazy man foe making it as spicy hot as it is.  I guess that's why i asked what your favorite supermarket hot sauce was.  It should be something available to most people.

Raging Bull Salsa is no longer made, as I don't have my own kitchen to work in, or my pressure canner.  And though I made it regularly a couple years back, not in enough quantity for it to really be anything more than a self- supporting hobby.  But was it ever great on top of a burger, which somehow decrease d the heat while amping up the burger flavor.

I would so love to be able to sell the recipe to a restaurant as it would increase the beverage profit as eaters would want to  wash away the heat.  My salsa served up with tortilla chips tastes great, but is truly hot, by anyone's standards,

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 5, 2021)

I have never been a big fan of bottled hot sauces, due to the vinegar in them.  And those "superhot" sauces are more for show - you can't use enough of them to add flavor.  I have some sriracha in the fridge, but only for recipes, and it took a while to find one I liked (Fusia, I think is the name - from Vietnam, I remember that).

The sources for heat I use, besides all those dried peppers, are a few things that I _always_ have in the fridge - when they get low, time to make more!  I would say they keep forever, but I wouldn't know, since they do get used, a couple faster than the others.

This is the one I use most, as it can be used in countless types of foods - not just Thai, but Italian, Chinese, and many others - with just garlic, shallots, and hot peppers, caramelized in oil.  If I get down to a few tb, I have to make some!


Homemade nam prik pao by pepperhead212, on Flickr

This is one that I got from the CB _Rick Bayless's Kitchen_, which is simply fried garlic and moritas, blended with a pilocillo syrup, then cooked down to a nearly black paste, giving it the name.  Has an intense smoky flavor, from the moritas, and is an easy way to add it to dishes.


Salsa negra, the first of those from Rick Bayless. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

This one is an easy way to add heat to a dish, giving the umami flavor of the fish sauce, but no vinegar.  The peppers stay good for a few refills, until the next year's harvest.


Nam pla prik - simply Thai peppers soaking in fish sauce. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

This is just plain hot oil - no sesame oil, or other flavor, so it can be used in just about any kind of food, to add heat.


Chinese hot oil by pepperhead212, on Flickr

This is the one I use the least, as it is more of a condiment - great on grilled or some fried foods.  It is just minced garlic and crushed dried peppers, simmered in a vinegar/sugar mix, until it becomes a syrup.  Super simple, and the syrup keeps indefinitely.


Nahm jeem gratiem - just garlic and hot peppers in sugar vinegar syrup. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

With these things, plus all the frozen peppers, plus those countless dried peppers I have, who needs hot sauce?


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 5, 2021)

I love Tiger Sauce.

Bufalo Mexican hot sauces are probably my favorite daily sauces.

They have a slightly metallic taste that I like.  And lots of flavor.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 5, 2021)

I love Tiger Sauce.  Too right.   It makes a good finishing sauce, such as after making a sloppy joe sauce or bbq sauce or baked bean dishes,  it can serve as a smoothing sauce to blend or bring up the spice level a little.  Good mixed in meat loaf.   

We use quite a few different bottled Asian flavored cooking sauces. No consistent brand.  Many I like to spiff up a bit,  so... add more ginger,  or sesame oil if that needs more flavor or Tiger Sauce seems to work for me for a little more spice.  .  SO adds sriracha for the same purpose.   

Tabasco sauce.   Mostly I use  Tabasco to spritely things up,  such as adding a few shakes in scrambled eggs (if I remember to use).  Not enough to over power the eggs, just hiding in the background.  I've seen folks shake it on top of their eggs or breakfast potatoes in breakfast places.   I don't use that much.  Also good in baked corn pudding at holiday time.   Without making bloody mary's anymore,  I may never use up that little bottle of  Tabasco.  

Herdez or Chi Chi's medium salsa.  If medium is not available,  go for mild and add a few chili flakes to bring to your own heat level.  If it's too chunky for some dishes,  blend/pulse til smooth.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2021)

For stuff from the grocery store I like Tapatio lately.  Also Cholula Chipotle.


----------



## blissful (Mar 5, 2021)

I can hot sauces. A hot sauce with jalapenos and serranos for my son, it has a tomato base. A mild hot with tomatoes and medium hatch chilies for myself and my husband. We go through about 20 pints a year, depending on the year. My husband was never a fan of hot sauce until I made the mild hot sauce, he likes that. I use it in a batter to cover cauliflower trees, bake them. We're having some tomorrow near noon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2021)

I keep Chipotle Tabasco, Frank's Red Hot, and Sriracha sauces on hand for regular use.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2021)

Dawgluver said:


> I keep Chipotle Tabasco,* Frank's Red Hot*, and Sriracha sauces on hand for regular use.



Is THAT where it went?!?!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> Is THAT where it went?!?!



Oops, sorry Frank! I'll bring it back...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 6, 2021)

Huy Fong chili garlic paste and also the sriracha ketchup.

https://www.huyfong.com/


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2021)

I like Tapatío hot sauce; DH likes Texas Pete. I also use Huy Fong's chili garlic sauce, sambal oelek, sweet Thai chili sauce (for dipping and egg rolls), and I have a big bottle of Tabasco, although I'm not sure where it came from [emoji16] It's probably left over from when we used to take groups of teachers on their class capstone trips.

I should try making some. I have more than enough peppers in the freezer.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 6, 2021)

I make a copycat of the hot dog sauce they use at Ted's Charcoal Hot Dogs in the Buffalo, NY area, but other than that, it's Frank's Original Red Hot Sauce. I put that $hit on everything!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2021)

Crystal, Louisiana, and Tabasco are on my table at all times.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 8, 2021)

I am a fan of Marie Sharps sauces: https://mariesharpsusa.com/collections/marie-sharps

Many are carrot based and have lovely complex flavor - not just hot.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 9, 2021)

Franks. Its all we use now.  I love hot stuff, but I do have some stomach issues.
So Franks is the best bet for me.  Its not to hot and it tastes great.
Tabasco is way to hot!  When I was much younger it was my go to.  Its great on eggs. Fried eggs over easy.

Oh.  pepperhead.  Is that fish sauce and peppers only?  Looks very interesting.


----------



## cook121 (Mar 9, 2021)

I like Szechwan sauce the most.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 9, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> Oh.  pepperhead.  Is that fish sauce and peppers only?  Looks very interesting.



That's all it is - super simple!  Just slice them up - not mince - and fill the bottle,  cover it with fish sauce, and let it sit a couple of weeks.  After that, I keep it on the door of the fridge.  When the fish sauce is about 3/4 gone, I refill it - the flavor and heat from the peppers will continue to infuse the fish sauce.  Great on a lot of Italian dishes, or anything which anchovies are good in, besides the SE Asian foods.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> That's all it is - super simple!  Just slice them up - not mince - and fill the bottle,  cover it with fish sauce, and let it sit a couple of weeks.  After that, I keep it on the door of the fridge.  When the fish sauce is about 3/4 gone, I refill it - the flavor and heat from the peppers will continue to infuse the fish sauce.  Great on a lot of Italian dishes, or anything which anchovies are good in, besides the SE Asian foods.



Do you let it sit for the couple of weeks at room temperature?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 10, 2021)

*taxlady*,  Yes, I let it sit at room temperature temp, at first, as I figured that it would flavor up faster, then put it in the fridge, where I store it indefinitely.  If used quickly, it would probably store indefinitely at room temp, like plain fish sauce, but I don't use it fast enough - the reason I keep fish sauce refrigerated, as well.


----------

